# Bowing House Wall



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

A few pictures would be nice.


----------



## kcooper83 (Apr 5, 2010)

I will try get some put on but there not much to see except cracks on inside of wall. Have you heard of attaching joists to walls with braces to stop them bowing further? Are there any sights around with information on this and how to do it? Is it as easy as surveyor made out?
Thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is this a cathedral ceiling ?
Do you have rafter ties or collar ties in the attic ?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Sure, you can brace just about anything but that might not be the fix. Try to get a picture from the inside and also from the same place on the outside.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It could be truss movement if the roof had an inordinate amount of snow this year.
Ron


----------



## kcooper83 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure about the ties, will have to check this. The surveyor said we have a gable wall with a hipsided roof, slopes on all 3 sides, if that helps.
Cathedral ceiling?...maybe...there are beams showing in the 2 corners of the ceiling next to de tatched side of house. Ceiling is not at right angle to walls, it curves at edges. Flat part of ceiling is higher than level of guttering if that makes sense.
As you can probably tell i am completely new to all this. I just want to make sure what surveyor said is correct.
House construction is difficult to explain, i will get some pictures done to help.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

These may help explain how restraint straps are fitted.


----------



## kcooper83 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply and post diagrams.. We had a survey done by an engineer through insurance to make sure it wasn't sub-sidence, got the report back today. This is what it said we need to do:
The gable wall should be tied in to the structure at wall/floor levelby means of 30 x 5mm pre-drilled and galvanised metal straps at 1.2mtrs centres. The straps require mechanical fixing to the external wall and should be screwed to the side, top or bottom of the internal floor/ceiling joist timbers/internal partition. If there are window or door openings, two straps should be fitted either side of the opening to make up for any missing straps.

The engineer did say it was a DIY job. Is it really possible to do this kind of job yourself? Or would it be better to get someone to do it? If so any idea how much it will cost?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

pics really would help. ones that show a large area both in and out


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Sounds like a gable wall that should have been balloon framed and wasn’t. I understand the straps but don’t see how that would correct the bow in the wall. Either way the siding or the drywall will have to come off to install the straps.


----------



## kcooper83 (Apr 5, 2010)

These are best i could do.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Is that plaster over brick?

The inspector said "gable wall", I see no gables.


----------



## kcooper83 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes it is plaster over brick.


----------



## kcooper83 (Apr 5, 2010)

I did think gable wall was when only 2 sides to roof and end wall goes into triangle at top but thats what he called it.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

In the UK the end wall is called the gable and the triangle at the top is the gable end.
Your house looks like a typical cavity wall. Brick/2-3inch cavity/brick inner wall. 
Was it built in the 60's?


----------



## kcooper83 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think we were told 40's or 50s when brought it. Do you know if it can be a DIY job? People are teling me different things, someone said re point and plaster inside it wont move anymore, been told will never sell house because of it, also told cant do it ourselves has to be a proffesional.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

Could be done DIY. Take up your floorboards and notch the top of the joists as shown in diagram. New houses have them built in now.


----------

